# Posh names



## belladonna

Ok so we've only just started ttc'ing but have been thinking of names already :laugh2:

I would like 'posh' sounding name- something that is not too popular- I don't want there to be 5 other kids with the same name in their class. lol!

Any ideas?


----------



## JennyOwens

How posh do you want to be?? Cuthbert? Sebastian? Rupert? Felicity?!


----------



## Lara310809

Hope, Felicia, Cecilia, Caterina, Ariadne, Arabella, Eloise, Elise, Angelica, Prudence, Bonnie, Lucile, Cecile, Cecily....

Yeah, I'm better at finding girls names :rolleyes:


----------



## belladonna

I really like Felicity and Sebastian- names like that would be good.

I'm not to keen on Cuthbert though :)


----------



## JennyOwens

I'm trying to think of some more - Barnaby? Edward? Elizabeth? Ceredwin?


----------



## Ilove

When I think "posh" I think

Constance
Rosemary
Miranda
Harriet
Henrietta
Elizabeth
Beatrice


Henry
Quinn
Victor
Horatio
Horace
Albert
Edward


Ill think of more:)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sebastian
Hugo
Tarquin
Felix
Tristan
Miles
Cornelius
Giles
Piers
Percival
Quincy
Theodore

Arabel/Arabella
Henrietta (Hetty)
Araminta
Amelia
Phillipa
Ophelia
Viola
Penelope
Felicity
Evangeline
Tabitha
Evelyn
Octavia
Camilla
Beatrice
Constance
Cordelia
Georgiana
Elizabeth
Catherine


----------



## Ilove

How did I forget Tarquin!? hehe


----------



## Ilove

Josephine
Arabella
Tamara


----------



## lollylou1

i love the name sebastian!!

Annabelle is posh LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## 555ann555

The ones my hubby has vetoed for being "too posh" are:

Clara
Lucinda


Oliver
Henry
Kenneth


----------



## Blah11

I love 90% of these names LOL


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Victoria has always struck me as a kind of posh name, very ladylike and proper. I think it's a lovely name except i knew a girl at school called Victoria and she was a bloody cow to me lol. For a boy William comes to mind, again it sounds very regal and proper. I love the name Elliot which sounds a bit posh i guess :D

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png


----------



## princess_bump

i love Felicity! that was on my short list for maddilynne :D


----------



## belladonna

Im loving most of the girls names however some of the boys are not so good!
At the moment my fave girls names are Alexa or Alexis but boys are really hard to find ones I like.


----------



## sera

i love the name paris :)


----------



## hexyewdancer

Posh names are lovely. Madeline is nice for a girl.


----------



## amylw1

hi,

try this site - https://www.poshlittle.com/baby/baby-names-a-pregnancy-tools/baby-names/baby-boy-name-generator.html


the link is for boys names (as i am having a boy) but the girl link can be found on the site. you just add your surname and it gives you laods of posh unusal names


----------



## louise1302

ive just been on that site is pretty cool for a boy for me it suggested landyn alec and a girl naomi alyssa both really nice names...now i just need to convince dh to try for another


----------



## Pyrrhic

That name generator suggested Keith for me :lol:


----------



## lisa35

I always think of Olivia and Charlotte as posh names!


----------



## Ilove

(Just a few more!)

Clara
Clarissa
Camilla
Camille
Loretta
Rowena
Edwina
Amelda
Antoinette
Muriel


Earl
Ernest
Howard
Reginald
Albert
Antoine


I dont like most of them but theyre mega posh hehe (Although I love Camille!)


----------



## stephwiggy

Thabiot (sp) 
Uiysses 
Ichabod


----------



## Panda_Ally

The generator told me Marvin, Tabitha always sounds posh to me!


----------



## belladonna

Ooh Tabitha- I like that- reminds me of bewitched.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Camilla, Luella, Juliette, Marina, Shona, Suzannah, Fenella, Louisa

I guess everyone's definition of 'posh' is different and based on associations with people you know with that name!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ha ha why am I so obssessed with 'a' names??


----------



## Szaffi

Virginia is pretty posh too


----------



## lucilou

loving this thread!!!!!!

I'm definitely going to add some of the suggestions to my list!


----------



## Fliss_floss

I'm called Felicity and i've honestly never thought about it being posh lol probs cause im common as muck!
Saying that whenever i tell people my name they're 'oooooh that's a posh name!'
I do love my name though...
x


----------



## Vicyi

Our daughter is Amelia, our next baby will either be Alexander or Eliza. People say they are posh name... :S


----------



## digs

Boys - Rory, Bartholomew (Bathy),Barnaby, Theadore

Girls - Rosemary, Amelia, Elsie, Darsy, Virginia, Athena, Primrose


----------



## Gunner's Mama

The website gave me Mara Genevieve for a girl...I kinda like it!!!


----------



## Whisper

I think Erica sounds posh.

I love posh names! lol


----------



## Gunner's Mama

How about Erika Louise?


----------



## NellieLovett

Im gonna have to say Helena!


----------



## pip holder

rafwife said:


> That name generator suggested Keith for me :lol:

Haha you got off lightly - I got Elvis :wacko::thumbup:


----------



## belladonna

No! not Elvis! thats one of oh's favorite names! I definately don't want that!


----------



## BabyNameLover

I was looking for some posh baby names for my story so to find this thread was brilliant. Thank you!

Laura :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

someone at work has just had a nephew and he's been named Edmundo as they want to call him 'Teddy' and didn't want Edward due to the Twilight sagas


----------



## trumpetbum

Arabella Albert
Eugenie Alfred
Beatrice Hugh
Annabelle August
Constance Sebastien
Camilla Simon
Elisabeta Valentine
Victoria Constantine
Charlotte George
Louise Rupert
Evangeline Alexis
Alice Henry
Eleanor Timothy
Amelia menzies
Alexandra Piers
Cecily Gabriel
Helena Magnus
henrietta Albert
Martha Hugo
Mathilde Philippe


----------



## Faerie

Tee hee, my name is Henrietta.

I got lots of stick at school for being "posh" and I hated my name until I was about 20, now I love it.

I think it's different these days, there are so many interesting names about.


----------



## MommyMika

Kairi! (kye-ree) Love it.
Hayden
Mariska
Elliot


----------



## malia

I really like..

Roderick
Henrietta (love this, my grannies name, and love the nm Etta)
Leticia
Genevieve 
Georgia
Christina
Juliet
Frederick
Mariella/Marietta

They're considered posh where I live


----------



## JofRac

Harriett
Esmerelda
Jemima

Theodore
Edward
Hugo


----------



## malia

Oh and, I know a girl called Jocelyn, which is considered quite posh. I think it's pretty :)


----------



## DottyLottie

Girls -
Portia
Saskia
Genevieve
Josephine
Camille/Camilla
Phillipa
Cecile
Vivien/Vivian/Vivienne (love this one)
Hermione
Evangeline



Boys-
Hugo
Phillip
Felix
Theodore
Wentworth
Xavier
Peregrine
Percival
Quentin
Oscar
Orson
Crispin/Crispian
Benedict
Montgomery
Tobias


----------

